# 3er Monitor Set



## Lolm@n (2. März 2011)

Ich bin auf der suche nach einem 3er Monitoren Set mit nur einem Fuss (oder 3 Monitoren mit dem passenden Ständer)

Schön wäre wenn er unter der 1k€ Grenze bleiben würde ABSOLUTES Maximum ist 1.5k€ (inklusive matrox triple head to go) fals man das ganze nicht schon mit einem Kabel anschliessen kann.

Ich sah bereits den SyncMaster MD230X3 (klick!) der ist Preislich arg an der Grenze und so wie ich das sah schliesst man das Set mit 3 Kabeln an, sprich es kommen nocheinmal 200€ drauf.

Ich würde mich über mehrere Vorschläge freuen Günstigere und teurere.

Vom aussehen her sollten sie einen möglichst dünnen Rahmen haben und möglichst schlicht und Matt sein.
Wie z.B. der Samsung SyncMaster BX2440 (klick!)

HW technisch sollte es kein Problem sein (Durch mein Momentanes Triple SLI gespann wäre eine Lösung mit einem DVI kabel praktisch da ich sonst eine Karte aus dem SLI nehmen müsste)

i7 869 @ 3.6 GhZ (sollte auch 4 schaffen brauche es mom nicht) @ Heatkiller 3.0
EVGA P55 Classified 200 @ Stock Cooling
8GB Dominator RAM
3x Zotac GTX285 AMP! übertaktet kenne aber gerade die werte nicht da ich noch auf Wakü Teile warte und ich nur eine 8800GTX im Rechner hab  @ Heatkiller X2


Geplant sind im Sommer/Herbst:

EVGA GTX590 / GTX580 SLI (Je nach Leistung der GTX 590)
i7 8-Core
1356 Classified Board 
Natürlich auch wieder allles unter Wasser.

MfG


----------



## Lolm@n (5. März 2011)

Kennt ihr nix??

zumindest mal die 3 Bildschirme in 23" oder 24" oder ein Sockel für 3 Bildschirme. 

Wie ist zum Bsp 3x bx2440?
Wie gross ist der Rand?

MfG


----------



## Leandros (5. März 2011)

Da gabs mal so ein dreier Bildschirm. Den haben sie im PCGH Uncut Video getestet. Warte mal kurz.

Edit: Da habe ich doch was gefunden: http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...78/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Monitore&l2=Monitor-Finder


----------



## Lolm@n (5. März 2011)

Ich hab ja im Startpost geschrieben das der Preislich arg an der Grenze ist und das er von den Technischendaten her nicht 1500€ wert nur wegen dem Fuss und den scharnieren.

MfG


----------

